# Best Place to Live With a Dog?



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Salam and Ramadan Kareem,

My wife and I are in the process to move from the Washington DC area to Dubai, ETA around early-mid September, after 11 years of my traveling here on business and living in the usual hotel-apartments and tourist hot spots. It looks like we will give this 2 years and then see where life takes us.

Our first decision is whether to live in Abu Dhabi (where I work) or Dubai (where we would prefer to be when not working). It looks most likely that it will be Dubai (since colleagues and client staff in AD all seem to live in Dubai as well). 

Assuming we will be living in Dubai, our next question involves our adorable but neurotic beagle who will be joining us in Dubai. Where is the best place to live with a dog? My wife all but swears off high-rises (even in the Marina), and so we are looking for a 3 BR or larger 2 BR villa in an area where doggie can exercise in the yard and where we can walk her. An area with a dog park would be ideal, though probably alien to the local culture.

Seeing as many of the people here are family types and even own dogs, what are some suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Greens, Springs or Arabian Ranches are probably the best bets and easyish access to get to AD. Have a look on Google Maps for locations and Dubizzle to get an idea of villas/apartments in your price range.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Also take a look at Green Community (GC). GC has villas ranging from 3-6 bedrooms, yard, lots of expat / dogs, groceries, restaurant, etc.

And closest to Abu Dhabi, if living in Dubai.

From GC to Abu Dhabi corniche on weekdays takes about 1 hour 15 minutes, plus / minus depending how fast you drive and what time in the morning.


----------



## Marthabelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi there,
We are relatively new to Dubai and as our two dogs are on the way out in September a dog-friendly and green community were top of the list.

We chose a 3 bed in the Springs. Lots of inside space, decent garden and less than a minutes walk to a very large lake that takes 20 minutes to walk around. Although our dogs aren't here yet we've been doing early morning walks and met many pooches and their owners who on the whole seem happy and friendly!
Dogs are let off leads at times, i don't think they are supposed to be but I imagine it just depends on how well behaved your dog is! There don't seem to be public dog parks in the American sense but there are a number of doggie daycare places which also have days where 'parents' can stay too which sounds nice and social for all!
Also behind Springs 14/11/15, Meadows 9 (I think) there is a massive desert area with pylons where people nip through holes in the fence and dogs frolic offlead which is nice!

Hope some of this helps, good luck with your move!


----------

